# Duck call



## fastball_24 (Dec 17, 2016)

I am looking for suggestions on mallard duck call. I am a relative beginner so I need something that people think is easy to blow with a good sound. Not looking for anything fancy.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 17, 2016)

Just about anything will work when you're learning to blow it.  Start out with an inexpensive double reed, like one of the polycarbonate echo's.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Dec 17, 2016)

Can't go wrong with echo.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 17, 2016)

Echo XLT. Easy to blow. Good range. Extra back pressure gives you better control. Its a single reed call. If you want a double reed try the Echo Meat Hanger. Buy one and use it all the time. You can't practice to much.


----------



## Mathu54 (Dec 17, 2016)

Haydel's dr-85 double reed mallard   ....  Super easy call to learn, sounds good, defiantly not fancy , and under 20$...   Also I second the Echo Meat Hanger!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 18, 2016)

Mathu54 said:


> Haydel's dr-85 double reed mallard   ....  Super easy call to learn, sounds good, defiantly not fancy , and under 20$...   Also I second the Echo Meat Hanger!



I know 2 full time guides that own numerous high dollar duck calls but the DR 85 is the "go to" call they use constantly. It's the only call on their lanyards.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2016)

Dr 85


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Dr 85



This ^^^


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Dec 18, 2016)

Mathu54 said:


> Haydel's dr-85 double reed mallard   ....  Super easy call to learn, sounds good, defiantly not fancy , and under 20$...   Also I second the Echo Meat Hanger!



Agree..I have called a ton of mallards w a Haydel dr-85


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Dec 18, 2016)

DeweyDuck said:


> I know 2 full time guides that own numerous high dollar duck calls but the DR 85 is the "go to" call they use constantly. It's the only call on their lanyards.



uh?..No.
The dr85 is a good call no doubt
but a professional guide should know and learn many calls and should own a higher end call than that(my opinion)

RNT is a muchmuch better call than a dr85 but co$t..


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 18, 2016)

The dr 85s I've had crack very very easily. I'd try to learn on a single reed that way you'll be able to blow one as you become more advanced. I'm an RNT fan but I understand if you can't spend that much money. It's a one time purchase though. It will last you a lifetime. 
If you end up going that route I recommend the short barrel or daisy cutter.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2016)

I think you need to learn on something with a more traditional shape than a dr 85 Haydel.  In my opinion, the shape of the call is important as to how it fits in your hand, maniplpulating the exit hole to make them sound right.  If you learn on something more conventional, you will be more comfortable with different calls.  Just my opinion


----------



## mizuno24jad (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm also a beginner and I have been working with a couple different calls and I'd recommend trying the buck Gardner double nasty call. To me it's the easiest to blow and sound like a mallard with so far. Then again I haven't tried it on any birds yet lol but it isn't very expensive and I like it


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> I think you need to learn on something with a more traditional shape than a dr 85 Haydel.  In my opinion, the shape of the call is important as to how it fits in your hand, maniplpulating the exit hole to make them sound right.  If you learn on something more conventional, you will be more comfortable with different calls.  Just my opinion


Making the sound and calling ducks are two different things. I got a good buddy that has won Georgia three times and he will tell you allot of contest callers are contest callers


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2016)

jeremyledford said:


> The dr 85s I've had crack very very easily. I'd try to learn on a single reed that way you'll be able to blow one as you become more advanced. I'm an RNT fan but I understand if you can't spend that much money. It's a one time purchase though. It will last you a lifetime.
> If you end up going that route I recommend the short barrel or daisy cutter.


Electric tape will fix that crack


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Dec 18, 2016)

this one http://cuppedandcommittedcalls.squarespace.com/shop/cocobolo-double-reed-1


----------



## hrstille (Dec 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Making the sound and calling ducks are two different things. I got a good buddy that has won Georgia three times and he will tell you allot of contest callers are contest callers



Exactly. I would get laughed off the stage at a contest but I can work birds with the best. Knowing how and when to call to birds is a huge part of good calling. Being able to read birds and adapt your calling to a birds mood is key. You don't have to sound like a pro to kill birds.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Making the sound and calling ducks are two different things. I got a good buddy that has won Georgia three times and he will tell you allot of contest callers are contest callers



Yeah that's true, but what does that have to do with being comfortable with the shape of a call in your hand?   I didn't say anything about a Haydel not sounding right, or like a duck.  I just pointed out that most calls are made with a bell end at the barrel exit, and it may make sense for him to be comfortable with that style first, so he has more to choose from.  Neither a Haydel, a rnt, echo, or anything is gonna make ducks put their feet in your spread without the knowledge of how and when to use it.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah that's true, but what does that have to do with being comfortable with the shape of a call in your hand?   I didn't say anything about a Haydel not sounding right, or like a duck.  I just pointed out that most calls are made with a bell end at the barrel exit, and it may make sense for him to be comfortable with that style first, so he has more to choose from.  Neither a Haydel, a rnt, echo, or anything is gonna make ducks put their feet in your spread without the knowledge of how and when to use it.



Also a good point. Being comfortable and confident with a call is a must. If your not confident, you won't ever be good with a call. A more tradition shape and size call would be a good starter. Use a basic call to learn the basics of calling.


----------



## across the river (Dec 18, 2016)

jeremyledford said:


> The dr 85s I've had crack very very easily. I'd try to learn on a single reed that way you'll be able to blow one as you become more advanced. I'm an RNT fan but I understand if you can't spend that much money. It's a one time purchase though. It will last you a lifetime.
> If you end up going that route I recommend the short barrel or daisy cutter.



RNT makes plenty of cheap calls, just like everybody else.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah that's true, but what does that have to do with being comfortable with the shape of a call in your hand?   I didn't say anything about a Haydel not sounding right, or like a duck.  I just pointed out that most calls are made with a bell end at the barrel exit, and it may make sense for him to be comfortable with that style first, so he has more to choose from.  Neither a Haydel, a rnt, echo, or anything is gonna make ducks put their feet in your spread without the knowledge of how and when to use it.



I can attest to what you're saying. I started out with the DR85 and now a convential style call doesn't feel good to me. The Haydel is all I tote to the blind as far as a mallard call goes cause I've never taken the time to get used to another call.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

Bobby Jackson said:


> uh?..No.
> The dr85 is a good call no doubt
> but a professional guide should know and learn many calls and should own a higher end call than that(my opinion)
> 
> RNT is a muchmuch better call than a dr85 but co$t..



A duck has no idea how much you paid for your call. I know a guide in LA right now that blows nothing but a DR85 and can make it sing. There are thousands of birds killed every year at his lease.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Dec 18, 2016)

stringmusic said:


> a duck has no idea how much you paid for your call. I know a guide in la right now that blows nothing but a dr85 and can make it sing. There are thousands of birds killed every year at his lease.



ok.


----------



## Sling (Dec 18, 2016)

Echo trash talker or DR 85, cant go wrong.


----------



## across the river (Dec 18, 2016)

fastball_24 said:


> I am looking for suggestions on mallard duck call. I am a relative beginner so I need something that people think is easy to blow with a good sound. Not looking for anything fancy.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



There are three different materials from which duck calls will be made.  Polycarbonate are typically the cheapest and are made of plastic.  The DR-85 and some of these other calls that others are mentioning, are polycarbonate.  The are molded like other plastic stuff you buy, so they will have a seam that can split.  Wood calls and acrylic calls will be "turned"  from a solid block like a baseball bat or bed post and typically cost more, with acrylic generally being the most expensive.  In terms of sound, wood absorbs the most, so those calls are typically the quietest.  Poly is a little louder than wood. Acrylic is the densest off them all and give off he loudest and crispest sound, which is why the competition guys use typically use them.  Wood can swell when it gets wet, plastic can split or crack, and turned acrylic won't do either and holds up the best.  In terms of killing a duck, any of the above will work.  I would buy a couple or three different $20 or less poly calls and practice on them.  If you learn to blow them, you can kill as many ducks with them as anything else.  Once you find a make and model you like and can blow, you can step up to one of the high dollar ones later if you so choose.   With all that being said, you don't even need to know how to blow a duck call in Georgia, so if you are hunting in state, I wouldn't worry about it too much.   In 99% of the situations you will be in Georgia, blowing a mallard call will do you no good.


----------



## backwater labs (Dec 18, 2016)

Where are you hunting and what species are around? Mallards are the #1 but if you are hunting a swamp with Wood ducks. Try a Kritter Getter.


----------



## fastball_24 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Duck Call*

I am hunting a large swamp or cypress flat pond that is about 40 acres in size.  Most years ducks are roosted in the pond.  This year ducks are flying in  or at least woodies are first thing in the morning then after an hour of daylight or so we have mallards come in and circle so I am needing the call plus decoys to draw them in close enough for us to shoot at.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Dec 19, 2016)

fastball_24 said:


> I am hunting a large swamp or cypress flat pond that is about 40 acres in size.  Most years ducks are roosted in the pond.  This year ducks are flying in  or at least woodies are first thing in the morning then after an hour of daylight or so we have mallards come in and circle so I am needing the call plus decoys to draw them in close enough for us to shoot at.



A jerk cord and hiding better would probably do the trick, id bet they are seeing you.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Dec 19, 2016)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> A jerk cord and hiding better would probably do the trick, id bet they are seeing you.



I was thinking the same thing..a small area,and its a area the ducks obviously already want to come into..
I'm not sure a duck call of any kind is a good idea or needed..

Did I ever tell you about the time I was hunting a similar spot and day after day could not really get them t commit and light into the pond I was working, no matter how hard I tried to call?..

yep,all except for 1 day when I fell asleep in a chair for a couple hours and woke up to more ducks than I could possibly count swimming in my decoys and feeding?...
yep,no calling,no robo ducks,no nothing and they came right in/landed..And were swimming/quacking without a care in the world..
I stood up and hollered and as they lifted I fired 3 times and splashed 3 drake mallard greenheads..one of the best memeories I will always have..
best lessn I EVER learned.


----------

